# When you know your time is limited



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For the past few months Riggas had been having bowel trouble. I thought it was due to having too much bone in his diet so I changed it. Things seemed to get better but one day, a couple weeks ago, I noticed him REALLY having trouble. I put on my rubber gloves and went to investigate.

Riggs has a tumor just inside his anus that is growing and starting to block the exit. Took him to the vet to confirm what I feared - they don't recommend surgery (due to location). They said try to keep his stools soft and let us know when you think it's time.

Soome of our dogs have been sudden decisions. Tessa started passing blood and was gone in just two days. Neke starting having bowel trouble from her stomach tumor and was gone within the week.

And some have been easy decisions. Remi was in extreme pain from his spine when it would act up.

Riggs is going to be tough. Other than the passing stools issue he's doing fine. But that one issue is going to force us to make the decision - and sooner than we thought. The tumor has almost doubled in size.

He's only 11 and I'm not ready to lose him. His problem doesn't show on the outside and it isn't all the time so it's very difficult to come to terms with the fact that we *MUST* make the decision.

I'm trying to make the most of the time we have left. I'm hoping to get him out to run some sheep and maybe find a place he can go swimming. Mostly we will just dote on him.

He will be the last of *my* Shepherds - the ones I rasied and bred. And it will be the first time in over 15 years when we won't have a Shepherd in the house.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So sorry Lauri!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Big hug*

I'm very sorry... that's all I can say. What a horrible spot to have a tumor! Are they totally unwilling to try surgery or just not recommending it?


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Aw, sorry you are going throught this right now. I know it's not easy.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Laurie,

I am sorry. I just lost Baer on Monday night.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry to hear this news, Lauri. I know you will do what's best for Riggs and I am sure you will know when it's time. *HUGS* to both of you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

((((((Lauri)))))) I am so sorry for your struggle and pain now. You always give and give to your dogs, forever making their wellbeing your top priority. Riggs is so lucky to have you. What a wonderfully spoiled dog he has always been, and continues to be. I know the sense of having a shorter time is so scary, painful. I wish there was something I could do to help ease your sense of loss right now.

I feel that our dogs on some level are aware and understand what is happening in their bodies, and deal with it better than we can. Riggs himself probably isn't at all worried about things, but rather understands. Reality to him is that this condition is not a new thing, and he is, was, and will continue to be-- loved and majorly spoiled as usual. He does have the BEST dog Mom, after all-- and HE KNOWS IT!

I am wishing you strength and peace during such a difficult time. May Riggs share some of his goofiness and strength with you. I believe he understands what his body is doing, and he also loves you and would probably wish to lend his strength to you now. Enjoy his games, draw what comfort you can from his reserves of goodnatured fun. 

Riggs is a wonderful dog who has a fantastic owner. (((((Lauri))))) HUGS and wishing you and your whole fur gang comfort during this time,
Patti and Grimm


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.







Riggs is such an awesome boy, I'll never forget his Christmas tree pics.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I am so sorry. I have no doubt you will make whatever time you have left together very special. I can only imagine how heartbroken you are.
















to you and Riggs.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI'll never forget his Christmas tree pics.


Nor will I. They were some of the first pictures I saw when I first came on board. And don't you also have that lovely one of you and him shortly after your treatment?

The obvious love and bond you share will help guide you in your decision.

Prayers for strength are being sent your way.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Lauri. As close as you and Riggs are, I know that you are able to communicate to each other your feelings. Talk to Riggs. He'll understand. And he'll offer you comfort and guidance. I really believe that.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Im so sorry, hugs to you and Riggs!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM*Big hug*
> 
> Are they totally unwilling to try surgery or just not recommending it?


If I pushed them I'm sure they would try. But that is a very difficult area to heal due to it not getting air and always being exposed to fluids and stool and it would be very painful. It also runs the risk of him losing control of his bowels but that's not as big an issue.

Also, due to the rapid growth of the tumor it has a much greater chance of being malignant. I wouldn't want to put Riggs through the surgery and recovery process just to have it all start over someplace else.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry..don't know what to say...so sorry laurie..


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DianaM*Big hug*
> ...



















Lauri, I know you'll pamper Riggs to the fullest, making kings and queens green with envy.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Riggs.

I wish you strength and courage at this difficult time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Lauri & Riggs
















My heart is breaking for you and Riggs. It's such a difficult decision to make.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry. 
Those christmas pics of Riggs were some of the first I saw when I first came here as well. I always love to see pics of him and how gentle he is with your chinese crested.

many thoughts for your family and Riggs


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Riggs. I completely understand what you're going through. My husband and I went through the exact same thing with our 13 yr. old Keeshond. Sasha had a growth blocking her "exit" as well, in the few months we were aware of it, it tripled in size. We were given the same advice (not to remove it due to its location and fast growth) and we fed canned dog food for moisture as well as adding extra oils to soften things up. Sasha felt great and was royally spoiled up until the day that (hate to be graphic) she just couldn't poop. At all. We watched her closely and hoped, but we weren't going to let her struggle with discomfort, so we scheduled the appt. later that afternoon. Our wonderful vet came out and put her to sleep at our home. We miss her still.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Laurie,

I haven't been very "vocal" here for quite some time but do still check in and read threads...

I am so sorry, I also went through this with my 1st male GSD, "Major". I had noticed while picking up poop that one of the dog's poop had a dent running through it. (TMI, I am sure) Brought them both to work with me and he had a tumor the size of the end of my pinky. By the time we got the surgeon out the next week it had tripled in size and although he was clear of cancer everywhere else, he had perianal carcinoma (a very "hot" cancer) and they didn't recommend the surgery. I was devastated, he was only 10 years old. I ended up demanding they do the surgery a week or so later and it had again tripled in size (they were removing a tumor the size of a basketball on a 12 year old dog...I was hurt and frustrated) and then we did a round of radiation and he lived another year and a half, the cancer came back with a vengeance in his liver. He was gone in 2 months... I still miss him terribly and that was 6 years ago. We had a good year and a half together, we did lots of fun things during that time as I knew our time was limited but I am not sure that I would do it again and have some guilt for putting him through it...He was a lot like Riggs, we were very close and he was very tolerant and even seemed to enjoy the silly things I would do to him and with him.

I wish you peace and joyful days with Riggs during this time...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Laurie - I'm so sorry to hear about Riggs


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I also think of Riggs and Christmas. I am sure that he is getting all the love and attention in the world right now. 

Annika's Mom-you amaze me with your attention to detail and care. 

Please take care, Lauri.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Oh Lauri, I am so sorry this is happening to you. My thoughts are with you @ this time.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you and Riggs and you'll both be in my thoughts. 



> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlI'm so sorry, Lauri. As close as you and Riggs are, I know that you are able to communicate to each other your feelings. Talk to Riggs. He'll understand. And he'll offer you comfort and guidance. I really believe that.


I believe this, too. Whole-heartedly.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Annika's Mom-you amaze me with your attention to detail and care.










I am not sure how to take the above quote...hope I wasn't offensive.

I, too remember the first time I saw the christmas pic of Riggs, still makes me giggle when I think of it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Not at all-I just thought it was something I would have overlooked completely and I always hope, when I read these threads, that I can be like you and Lauri and catch and identify things so that my pets can have the best chance at quality of life-no matter how long that is.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANNot at all-I just thought it was something I would have overlooked completely and I always hope, when I read these threads, that I can be like you and Lauri and catch and identify things so that my pets can have the best chance at quality of life-no matter how long that is.










You were referring to me noticing the dent in the poop, my boss at the time said the same thing.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Lauri, my thoughts are with you, and being the last shepherd in your house must be difficult. Hugs to Riggs and you.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Laurie;
I am so sorry to hear about Riggs. My heart goes out to you - I know that Riggs will be always remembered and loved.

Enjoy this time you have to give Riggs even more special times for him and memories for you.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry - what a difficult situation. Enjoy every moment you have together.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Laurie, I wish I could say something more than I'm sorry, but there aren't words....Praying for as many good times as are possible for you and Rigs.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

It is such a hard time for you Lauri. I know where you are oh so well. Hearing of such loss is always saddening to read and all the more so when it's those we know here so well. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Lauri, i m so so sorry to hear this. You are a great mama to your babies and im sure that what ever time you are granted together still you will spoil rigs in high fashion just as you do all your babies. He couldnt ask for a better mama than you.
my heart breaks for you both. (hhhhuuuuuuuugggggssss)
bearla sends her hugs and licks too.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:I am not sure how to take the above quote...hope I wasn't offensive.


I took it as sincere, perhaps b/c I was thinking roughly the same thing. When I read 'TMI' in your post I mentally told myself, 'Not at all...This could be very useful to know in the future. I'm not obsessed with it, but I do like to be aware of their stools, as there's a wealth of health/dietary info there that shouldn't be ignored.

Laurie, I'm so sorry about Riggs. He sounds like he's one of those worth his weight in gold kinda guys.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate all the kind words and the input from those that have been through similar situations.

So far the diet changes seem to have helped. In the past couple weeks he hasn't had to struggle to go. But the mass just keeps growing so we know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

My thoughts are with you as you travel this difficult road.


----------

